# New to me goat shaking



## Kj_has_goats!!!!! (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm kj and I just brought home two Nigerian Dwarf Does last night. They are about 4 years old. This morning one of the goats was shaking when I went out to check on them. I can't tell if she is afraid of me or ill.  The other goat, Leia, is just fine, friendly, no shaking. Rey however is shaking. She did pee in front of me. I didn't see her eat. She is not bloated so that I can tell. She was treated for lice by the person who gave her to us last night but then, so was Leia.  Rey was also in a larger herd, whereas Leia was in a smaller side pen due to being small and likely to get no food in the larger herd. Maybe Rey is missing the herd? Maybe this will stop today, but I wanted to get opinions on this and know I'd I need to takeep her to the goat vet this am or not. Thank you all and feel free to tell me I am being silly.
Thank,
KJ


----------



## TAH (Jul 1, 2016)

@OneFineAcre @Samantha drawz @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 1, 2016)

I do not know enough about it but I do know that I have gotten animals from larger herds that just don't seem to adjust and stay stressed and animals from very small herds who bond to humans and adjust very quickly. It could be an adjustment period BUT I would consult a vet and the breeder you got them from just to make sure. The people you got them from would know their goats well hopefully and if not, consult the vet. If it is something, you will be better off having acted sooner than later. Good luck!


----------



## Kj_has_goats!!!!! (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks. I'm going to call the person I got the goats from in a little when it is decent hour on this coast. Rey seems a little better now, I sat out in the pen for an hour with them, Leia was all over me wanting to be pet. She was a bottle baby and loves the humans. But Rey did get close to me and began to eat some grass. She then sat down and looked relaxed, as long as I wasn't watching her.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd guess it's move stress with the new environment. Goats don't like change very much (kinda like some of us old goats ) Since they are 4 years old, the stress of the change in environment could cause a parasite bloom in the coming weeks. You'll want to get a fecal test done to see if they will need to be wormed. Just make sure they have water, free choice goat minerals, and plenty of hay for when they're hungry. You'll have to ask the previous owner if they got grain or any other kinds of feed in addition to hay (and quantity). Good luck!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 1, 2016)

When in doubt take a temp!
Shipping fever is very real and goats can go down quickly.

The very first thing you need as a new goat owner is a digital thermometer, vaseline, and thermometer covers. Label the thermometer GOATS ONLY. 

Always leave thermometer in longer than when it beeps. 

Too low of temp means one thing... high temp another.

101.0 - 103.5 is normal BUT if any of my goats temps are at 103.5 I am worried... infection of some sort is happening.

Over time you know what your goats normal is.

Also, you want those fecals run between 4-7 days. VERY IMPORTANT.
Cocci is the silent kid killer. Fecals should be checked for cocci and parasitic worm load. Moving stress causes a bloom- very normal like @Latestarter said... just don't wait two weeks. 

Congrats on your new goats.


----------



## Kj_has_goats!!!!! (Jul 1, 2016)

She's stopped shaking, so I think it was just nerves. She even ate out of my hand a few minutes ago. They were wormed 2 weeks before I got them, but I might fecal scope anyways, just to have a baseline. There is a goat specific vet in my area and I think I'll bring them in for a checkup too. The lady I got them from was great, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 3, 2016)

Greetings @Green Acres Farm and welcome to BYH. Glad you stopped in for a visit!  I see you've got a bunch of goats... What breeds? We're all a bunch of picture addicts here... If you have some you could share, we'd all be appreciative   We also have a great group of active, experienced goat folks. Always room for more! If you have some time, you should post a little intro in the New Member Introduction section. Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Kj_has_goats!!!!! (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. Rey seems better of late, less shaking, although the 4th was not kind to her. I don't think goats like fireworks. I am deworming her and Leia and will pick up some corid as well. They are both esting well. Leia tends to outpace Rey, but then she is very underweight. I am also taking them to the goat vet, just for a check.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2016)

Sounds like you're off to a great start!


----------



## Kj_has_goats!!!!! (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh and here are pics if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 5, 2016)

Please have the fecal done before you treat for cocci. Older goats are usually pretty immune to cocci and while the stress of the move could cause it to rear its ugly head it isn't something I would suspect first, if at all, in a 4 year old goat. Corid can have it's own set of problems and I wouldn't use it unless absolutely needed to save a goat's life. When they go to the vet just grab some goat berries and take them with you and ask for a fecal.


----------

